# Struggling with being consistent



## HomeOfBacon (Jun 13, 2014)

It's been a while since my last post, but I'm back. Over the last month, I've been going to the gym everyday(except weekends b/c I'm at my dad's) and trying to eat more and more. For about a week, I was doing really good with tracking my calories and eating right. Then I stopped tracking, then I started again. I can't really be consistent with it and I'm getting frustrated because I really want to better myself. For example, if my mom goes grocery shopping on Sunday, I'll do good for a week or so. But if the food in my house is diminishing, and my mom doesn't go grocery shopping, then it's hard to eat more. Another thing, the fact that I've been spending a lot of my own money on mass gainers annoys me, but I know it's helping me get those extra cals in. Help? 

Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

First off stop depending on your mom or dad to have food in the house for you. Your a grown man and can go to the store once a week to get what u need to accomplish your goals. Find one day a week to cook and shop. It's part of the game.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 13, 2014)

Spend your money on food to supplement what your Mum brings home.

Ditch the mass gainers.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 13, 2014)

Buy your own food. Keep it simple. Eat the same shit every day... it saves having to add every meal into MFP or whatever tracker you use and you already know what you're eating and how much every day, which in turn leads to making it very very simple to stay on track. You most likely don't need as many calories as you think you do, depending on age and how long you've been training. Gaining 1lb/week natty = FAT FUK. Been there. Mass gainers are a waste of money IMO. If you can't handle eating 4k cals of real food with maybe ONE whey shake, you've got the wrong hobby.


----------



## bronco (Jun 13, 2014)

HomeOfBacon said:


> It's been a while since my last post, but I'm back. Over the last month, I've been going to the gym everyday(except weekends b/c I'm at my dad's) and trying to eat more and more. For about a week, I was doing really good with tracking my calories and eating right. Then I stopped tracking, then I started again. I can't really be consistent with it and I'm getting frustrated because I really want to better myself. For example, if my mom goes grocery shopping on Sunday, I'll do good for a week or so. But if the food in my house is diminishing, and my mom doesn't go grocery shopping, then it's hard to eat more. Another thing, the fact that I've been spending a lot of my own money on mass gainers annoys me, but I know it's helping me get those extra cals in. Help?
> 
> Thanks



And how old are you?


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Jun 13, 2014)

15 lol  
10 characters


----------



## bronco (Jun 13, 2014)

HomeOfBacon said:


> 15 lol
> 10 characters



You have posted 4 or 5 other threads asking basically the same question, all of which has some great advice in them


----------



## woodswise (Jun 13, 2014)

These guys are right.  If you don't buy your own food and eat the same thing every day, you will never be able to be consistent.  Take control of your destiny son, and buy what you need to eat the same every day.


----------



## snake (Jun 13, 2014)

HomeOfBacon said:


> 15 lol
> 10 characters



15; as in 15 years old? Best advice I can give you is don't over think it. Your balls haven't even dropped, when they do, the gains will come even if you are not doing everything perfect.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 17, 2014)

I stopped reading after I saw "my mom"... How old are you?? And as far as your lack of consistency, it's all in the mind! The mind is your biggest tool. It can be your worst enemy or best friend. Another life tip is to not rely on people.. If you can become self reliant, you'll have a good shot in the real world. Good luck buddy


----------



## don draco (Jun 17, 2014)

First of all, drop the mass gainers.  You can easily make your own in a blender with peanut butter, oats, protein powder, milk, honey, bananas etc.
Spend the money that you've been spending on mass gainer powder on food instead.   

If you're not consistent I don't think you want this as badly as you think you do.  There are no excuses.  If you really want to achieve your goals, you'll do everything in your power to see that it happens.


----------

